# Fitting shelf for bedside table



## sparkus88 (16 Oct 2011)

Hi I am making a similar to the one in this video http://www.startwoodworking.com/getting-started they use dowels but for the top parts I'm using M&Ts but was wondering how to fit the shelf without using dowels. The way I'm think is another M&T rail which the shelf will just sit on. 

Mark


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Oct 2011)

This is the table you're referring to.





I suppose you could add small rails under the shelf. I would move the point at which the taper starts down and I would be inclined to repeat the bead at the bottom of the aprons. Don't make the rails very big or you'll ruin the lightness of the table.


----------



## sparkus88 (16 Oct 2011)

yeah thats it. I'm not following it exactly just using it as a reference. Also they use, what they call, 'S clips' for fixing the table top in place but I can't find them anywhere. Are they called something else over here? I thought they could be useful, not just for this but for other projects.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Oct 2011)

You could use wooden buttons with small mortises cut into the aprons instead of the grooves or you could use large washers installed so they fit into the groove. You could also probably find some Z-channel from which to cut the clips.


----------



## xy mosian (17 Oct 2011)

This help?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/angle-shrinka ... f-50/20034

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Oct 2011)

Might work but it isn't what was specified in the plan.

These are what is called out.


----------



## jasonB (17 Oct 2011)

Just one problem with using rails to support the shelf....

How you going to fit it between the legs unless you put it in during assembly. :? 

Another option that stil needs the shelf fitting as part of the assembly is to notch the inside of the 4 legs and just trap the shelf in the slots, if left loose it will allow the shelf to expand & contract unlike the doweled design, something like this

J


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Oct 2011)

I bet it would go in at an angle and sit down on the rails. I can check that.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Oct 2011)

It would be very close but it could go.


----------



## sparkus88 (17 Oct 2011)

I also thought it would go in at an angle but could always check at the dry fit stage.


----------

